# Can anyone recommend a good overseas clinic?



## Evelyn (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi there, I have had three failed ivfs and now need an embyro donor, can anyone recommend a clinic in uk or overseas where they had a good experience of this? Much luck to everyone, Eve


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Eve

I can't comment on clinics personally, but know a couple of ladies who have had success at Reprofit in the Czech Republic http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0 and Ceram in Marbella, Spain http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0 - the links I've posted take you to the Czech Republic thread and the Spanish thread where you can ask for more advice.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## raindrop (Jul 6, 2008)

hi,

a good clinic that deals with poor blood flow.


thanks raindrop.


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Eve,
I would recommend Reprofit, in the Czech Republic (Brno).
Good luck,  FM


----------



## zebedeeh (Aug 3, 2010)

I have had 5 failed IVFs (I am 40) in the UK (Hammersmith and ARGC) so I decided to go to IVI in Barcelona to undertake a donor cycle. I can highly recommend them.  They are extremely professional and take very good care of you. I did have a BFP after my first attempt a few weeks ago but subsequently this led to a BFN. My donor was only 23 and produced 10 mature eggs, 7 of which turned into beautiful embryos so I have another few attempts left. Give them a go and it is not that invasive!


----------

